# Google Books



## MBuzzy (May 6, 2008)

I just found this....

https://books.google.com

There are a few books related to my martial art.  You can actually get "Full Previews" and "Limited Previews," which are actually very large portions, if not all of the book online.  Although, you may not be able to read it cover to cover, my wife has encountered a few instances where you can no longer see the preview after you've looked at a certain percentage of the book.  BUT, it is a great way to get a look at a book before you buy it, or if you are only looking for a limited part, you should be able to find it.  It is worth a search!


----------



## Hawke (May 18, 2008)

This is very cool.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kacey (May 18, 2008)

Another good place for ebooks is http://www.gutenberg.org/ - especially if you are looking for older, out of copyright books.  Everything on the site is complete and free, and can be downloaded in multiple formats.

I've also checked ebooks out of my local library.


----------

